# Rosy Lee is good for thee



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

BBC reports that tea reduces cancer and heart problems and is more hydrating that water. Water simply replaces fluid while tea does that an more.

Average for tea drinking is 3 cups a day so I am a tad above that at around 3 cups an hour.

Also, many youngsters are turning away from tea to soft drinks which are not as good for them as tea.

Even chimpanzees drink it so it must be good. 8)


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I've drunk tea all my life....(well not yet I spose)...but with 3 sugars I probably counteract the benefits...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Beware Pusser.
You can OD on tea the same as any other drink.

I was an apprentice electrician in the last century and a couple of 'sparks' who did lots of small jobs and had a cuppa at many homes per day ended up in hospital with something like Caffeine poisioning.

That said I tend to consume 3 or 4 very large mugs per day before hitting that other medical benifit ............ Merlot.

Ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

raynipper said:


> ended up in hospital with something like Caffeine poisioning.


A cup of strong tea contains more caffeine than a cup of instant coffee....

G


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can only drink de-caff tea as I have TB.

Kev.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

It might be good for me if I could bear the taste :roll: 

Saying that I can't drink coffee either, but not because of caffine, will stick to water and fruit juice.....

Now Glenn on the other hand loves his tea, his insides must be as stained as an old teapot with the amount he drinks :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Tina


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's a sad looking little bird Tina, he looks like he could do with an optician  

Kev.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Better now Kev???

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Tina


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh much more gooder   

Kev.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I've became rather fond of white tea of late (Redbush).

White tea is similar to green tea, in that it's undergone very little processing and no fermentation. But there is a noticeable difference in taste. Most green teas have a distinctive 'grassy' taste to them, but white tea does not. You should steep white tea in water that is below boiling point. 

There is also considerably less caffeine in white tea than the other varieties.

It's very pleasant.


----------

